# Subscribestar.com:  Legit alternative or scammy pipe dream?



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 11, 2018)

This is my first thread plz no bully or my son will laugh

So I'm sure by now that everyone's heard of the exodus happening from Patreon.  Good.  Hit them silly-con (see what I did there) meanies where it hurts says I.  Though...I found it a little concerning when I started seeing the site, https://www.subscribestar.com, as the one seemingly EVERYONE was flocking to.  Now I'm not too hip into these kids's hip payment processors, crowd funderinos and whatnot so I never heard of this site before.  So I looked a little into it and the only person that I saw on the site homepage that I didn't recognize from the current fleeing youtube refugees is everybody's favorite big tiddi chinki techi, Naomi Wu







Once I broke free of her Chinese mystical spell I continued to look around.  First thing I looked at was the bottom of the page and low and behold we can see who their masters are.





Well the next step, I thought, is to see what is and is not allowed with this service.  So a click to here brings up the "rules".  They look pretty generic and kind of "cool mom"ish if that makes sense that is until I get to the "dont's"...





Now I may be a paranoid ba-boomer who remembers both Kennedys and was able to vote for the whole Bush dynasty but that looks like some troubling wording.  Exactly who are these "higher authorities and powers"?  Maybe my senility and misanthropy are just acting up and there's really nothing to fear of """them""" ( I think I did that right my son's not here to ask pls leave comment telling me right and plx no bully).  I mean, who actually likes bullies? Not me of that you can be sure!

... Still...that wording....

So my next step is to check out the Privacy page.  I don't see anything out of place.  It seem fairly similar to Patreon's Privacy page.  Now I can't tell my C:/ drive from a floppy disk so maybe there's something I missed in the techno jargon.

Well that turned up nothing so I go check out the TOS and this is the first thing I see:





Starcling LLC? "Who be they" I wondered aloud as my son isn't around to laugh at me bumbling around on the information super highway.  So one google search later finds me the Wyoming Secretary of State business filing site.  Interesting, I thought, it looks like it was set up by someone at LegalZoom.com.  I look into the history:





It appears that Russia isn't quite content with *JUST* stealing the election.  They also want to take jobs from hard working American crowd funding sites!





It looks like the LLC moved from Krasnoyarsk to San Diego last year and finally landed in Cheyenne Wyoming this past May.

 So who is this commie owner?  Well according to the 2018 Original Annual Report it is one Mikhail Zadvornyy. 





Who is he exactly?  I'm not entirely sure (I really shouldn't have tried to watch Fox news whilst doing this).  The best I can find is someone with his name that uses the handle RedWorker on number of sites.




Linkedin




Twitter

As well as others that I'm not really sure would add to the discussion.  It seems he's a UI/UX designer with a penchant for graphic design


Anywho, now that I'd done a little looking into Starcling LLC it's probably best to get back to the TOS:

Here's the thing:  I'm a ba-boomer who's a big dummy, hence why I use this site, and maybe it's also because I never read too deeply into a lot of other TOS's but the wording in the SECOND paragraph really strikes me as...odd to say the least.





According to them, just looking at the site means you're subject to their terms and conditions so no bullying and no casual looking I guess.  Again, I'm a big dummy who's never looked into it before but this seems really odd to me.  After looking at a few of the bigger sites I cannot find any similar wording.  Maybe they realllllllly want to make sure they covered all their bases.  I don't know.  Let's continue before my son gets home and he kicks me off of his computing box.





Honestly I don't see a problem with this as a faithful no step on snek lolbitarian.  In actual sincerity I don't know why more site just don't put this up front like this.  It would've saved Patreon a lot of headache.





I can't wait till they start cracking down on the obscenely immoral practices of their users like every other site.

The rest seems fairly bog standard to a layman as myself. 


So I don't know.  Other than some weird/troubling wording, to me, it seems(?) like a good alternative at the the moment.  That's when I peruse social media and I see someone link this video.






Now I don't know anything about this guy or what he's talking about.  I went to the site and ran the report for myself and got the same results.





I'd reference my lack of technical skills/knowledge again but that joke is getting old.  Maybe this means something or maybe it doesn't.


What am I looking to get out of this?  As I stated at the beginning I was amazed that so many people found this site and decided to move at the same time.  Granted I know that this was spurned on by what happened to Sargon but I remember the last time a bunch of people jumped on a service without looking too into it.
              
I want to discus is this the savior the west is looking for, another Patreon in the making, another body to lay in front of the alter of "why don't you make your own?" or is this a new twist on the Better Help con?

In conclusion:  If this is actually nothing and I'm a paranoid freak then lock the thread and also pls no bully


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Dec 11, 2018)

No matter what happens, I’ll win.
If Patreon loses a lot of money and subscribestar become an alternative to count on, I’ll laugh.
If a lot of ex-Patreon muppets move to subscribestar.com and get scammed, I’ll laugh.

Either way, it’s all entertaining.


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 11, 2018)

Something like this won't blow up like BetterHelp you sweaty autist.

BetterHelp was scamming mentally ill people who may or may not be on the verge of suicide. This is just scamming welfare leeches.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 11, 2018)

This looks a awful lot like a "personal army" scenario type. Also, I googled "Ba-Boomer" and I'm still confused.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 11, 2018)

Pepito said:


> This looks a awful lot like a "personal army" scenario type. Also, I googled "Ba-Boomer" and I'm still confused.



Ba-boomer, like those walking ball things that pop in my sons Mario games

edit:  It's not my intention for some sort of personal army.  I did a search and saw that no one was talking about this and I thought I'd make a discussion about it while supplying all the info I could find.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 11, 2018)

We'll still bully, laughing son or not.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Dec 11, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Something like this won't blow up like BetterHelp you sweaty autist.
> 
> BetterHelp was scamming mentally ill people who may or may not be on the verge of suicide. This is just scamming welfare leeches.


They may become the former when they find out they're getting scammed.



Pepito said:


> This looks a awful lot like a "personal army" scenario type. Also, I googled "Ba-Boomer" and I'm still confused.


I think he's trying to make an informative OP styled more like the OP of a cow thread, but it's odd in A&H where we just get a copy of an article. Also, you went too far with the Boomer memes, grandpa. Lay off the Monster and go to bed.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Dec 11, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Ba-boomer, like those walking ball things that pop in my sons Mario games


Ohhh, you mean Bob-oms? They're called "Bob"-ombs, btw.

https://www.mariowiki.com/Bob-omb



LocalFireDept said:


> Lay off the Monster and go to bed.



But Matlock starts in an hour! Also, I was right, OP was being a sped.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 11, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Something like this won't blow up like BetterHelp you sweaty autist.
> 
> BetterHelp was scamming mentally ill people who may or may not be on the verge of suicide. This is just scamming welfare leeches.



Oh I'm not suggesting that it will.  I just used the Better Help reference as it was the most current one to have happened.  I think in all actuality either it fails due to outside presure or people who use the site will suspiciously have their financial info stolen, all because they followed Carl of Swindon.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 11, 2018)

LocalFireDept said:


> Lay off the Monster and go to bed.



*sip*


----------



## oldTireWater (Dec 11, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Here's the thing: I'm a ba-boomer who's a big dummy, hence why I use this site, and maybe it's also because I never read too deeply into a lot of other TOS's but the wording in the SECOND paragraph really strikes me as...odd to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'll have to get in line. The US government embeds much gnarlier clicking-this-link-is-consent clauses in a lot of their sites. Ford did it too if I recall.



Spoiler









Yea, "Notwithstanding...".


----------



## inception_state (Dec 11, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> So I don't know. Other than some weird/troubling wording, to me, it seems(?) like a good alternative at the the moment. That's when I peruse social media and I see someone link this video.
> 
> Now I don't know anything about this guy or what he's talking about. I went to the site and ran the report for myself and got the same results.
> 
> ...



None of those issues listed seem particularly serious. Any of the ones with *.aspmx.l.google.com are flags this site is raising with the configuration of Google's mail server, so they're likely bogus. Also, anything to do with dmarc / spf has to do with email authentication. Basically, it allows someone receiving an email to ensure that it was actually sent by the owner of that domain, by verifying the cryptographic signature of the email against the public key in a DNS record. It would be good for Subscribestar to set this up, but it's pretty common to not have it.

The guy in the video makes some other pretty strange claims as well.  Yes, Subscribestar appears to be using G Suite for email, like many other small businesses. This isn't really a big deal. Worst case, if Google kicks them off, it'd be trivial to get set up with a new email provider.

The language thing is also pretty funny. We've already established that the guy who runs it appears to be Russian, that doesn't make him automatically a cybercriminal. Also, TIL that Brazilian is a language...

TL;DR - Video appears to be mostly scaremongering. It's possible the site has issues, but he did not make a convincing case for it.


----------



## Kobobzane (Dec 11, 2018)

Whoa, check out this girl.    

"MINIBEAST Training and Apparel"

She has 1 subscriber so far, but that number can only go up.  (Or down.)


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 11, 2018)

inception_state said:


> TL;DR - Video appears to be mostly scaremongering. It's possible the site has issues, but he did not make a convincing case for it.



Thank you.  I wasn't sure about this guy.  He's barely a blip and I wasn't sure if he was a voice crying out in the wilderness or some kook.  I suppose we'll just have to see if SumscribeStar has the moxie to to outlive all the others.



Spoiler



I doubt it


----------



## CIA Nigger (Dec 11, 2018)

We'll know what happens in a month or two either way if there's either a ban wave or they get their payment processor cut off Hatreon style. It's a shame the corporate internet has gotten so predictable tbh.


----------



## inception_state (Dec 11, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> Thank you.  I wasn't sure about this guy.  He's barely a blip and I wasn't sure if he was a voice crying out in the wilderness or some kook.  I suppose we'll just have to see if SumscribeStar has the moxie to to outlive all the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they're going to be walking a very narrow line between getting Hatreoned and alienating their influx of new business. I'm also pessimistic, but still wish them the best of luck.


----------



## heathercho (Dec 11, 2018)

This popped up in my subs, I hadn't heard of it until today.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 11, 2018)

Kobobzane said:


> Whoa, check out this girl.
> 
> "MINIBEAST Training and Apparel"
> 
> She has 1 subscriber so far, but that number can only go up.  (Or down.)



I don't know why an apparel company is trying to get subscribers. I think this is the same chick and appears to be the owner as the Instagram link on their site links to her Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/misscarriejune/. Scroll down and you'll see her 'roided out man who is the co-owner.



Spoiler: Thighs


----------



## GreenJacket (Dec 12, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 12, 2018)

LocalFireDept said:


> . Also, you went too far with the Boomer memes, grandpa. Lay off the Monster and go to bed.





Ralph Barnhardt said:


> *sip*


Epyc mayme


----------



## Splendid (Dec 12, 2018)

Look at her fucking thighs. She could crush a human skull.


----------



## User names must be unique (Dec 12, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Look at her fucking thighs. She could crush a human skull.


Look at her boyfriend, is this a continuation of the nazi ubermensch breeding program?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 12, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> In conclusion: If this is actually nothing and I'm a paranoid freak then lock the thread and also pls no bully



Lol u r feg.

Seriously, though, it looks pretty sketch, but might not be.  I don't really care because I don't use these things.  If I did, I'd care more.  Just consider Soygon and others moving here to be the test dummies, like the idiot who agreed to eat the shrooms of unknown origin first.  If they don't die or end up in the hospital in a couple days, or in the case of this subscribestar thing, get scammed, then maybe it's legit.

The background looks pretty fucking dodgy, though.



User names must be unique said:


> Look at her boyfriend, is this a continuation of the nazi ubermensch breeding program?



That dude literally walked out of a Chad cartoon.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 12, 2018)

Well if nothing else this has introduced me to the world of misscarriejune, which I had to read twice because I thought it was miscarriagejune, and her man...Steve?  Huh, okay.






tfw when you can almost pull of Chun-Li but have too much Cammy in you


----------



## Kobobzane (Dec 14, 2018)

Trouble in paradise?  

Tim Pool is reporting that SubscribeStar is no longer making payouts through PayPal:


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 14, 2018)

Kobobzane said:


> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> Tim Pool is reporting that SubscribeStar is no longer making payouts through PayPal:



It would be a hoot if Carl the Cuck, the self-described genius, got swindled by some low-rent hustle.


----------



## Sbralph (Dec 14, 2018)

Kobobzane said:


> Trouble in paradise?
> 
> Tim Pool is reporting that SubscribeStar is no longer making payouts through PayPal:



They've scrubbed their payment processors lol.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 14, 2018)

Baitlyn Jenner said:


> They've scrubbed their payment processors lol.


Well that didn't take long.  That's gotta be some kind of record right?  How will we ever save the west now?

I guess on a serious note, should we be concerned with the quick turn around that these sites get shut down?  I suppose that it's just going to be par for the course from here on out...

KommSusserTod.wma


----------



## Kobobzane (Dec 14, 2018)

Tim Pool may have really shot himself in the foot here.  Back on December 6th, he had 1,845 Patreon subscribers.  Since then, the number has fallen to 1,252 subscribers.  So that's a drop of 593 subscribers. 

 The overwhelming majority of those people appear have switched over to SubscribeStar, where Tim has 582 subscribers.

Sargon of Akkad really had nothing to lose by setting up a page with SubscribeStar.  But I wonder if Tim is having second thoughts about convincing so many people to switch over.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 14, 2018)

@Kobobzane He really did sound like it in the video.  What I find weird about it though is that doesn't he say something about not signing up for any service unless it agrees to have his back?  But it's like in the second paragraph where they say they'll banhammer you for no reason at all.  Did ace journalist Timothy Pool not even read the TOS?

Wow, they actually got rid of everything.





In case you can't read the text in yellow:

"We are in the process of integrating a new stable and independent payment processor for our platform. To do so, we had to put accepting new subscribers, donations and tips on pause for time being. The setup process may take up to two weeks. All payouts are safe and will be made on time. Thank you for your support and patience."





Their statement:

"SubscribeStar
15 Dec 06:57
Dear friends.

We are here now not to tell you that “we are sorry but they made us to shut our shop down and now we are going to cry ourselves to sleep goodbye”.

Just the opposite - we are fighting back and integrating new unbiased and predictable processors that will allow us to grow with you. This takes time, we estimate anywhere between 2 and 3 weeks from start to finish. This may require us to extensively travel across the globe for the best possible solution.

Stars, you have to know - all your money were successfully rescued from the PayPal and will be paid out to you in a timely manner. We had less luck with Stripe, but it all manageable.

Subscribers - we temporarily paused accepting new subscribers, as well as new donations and tips. All previously contributions are safe and will be distributed to corresponding Stars properly. Thank you for your patience and understanding.

Our team is working tirelessly for all of us being able to secure our future without fear of being bullied by the crooks in corporate suits and their subservient weasels.

We are online and will stay so. We wish you the same.

Talk to you soon!

Truly yours, SubscribeStar.com Team"







But relax y'all!  They got the biggunest brain on da case!  Veemon himself!





At the rate it's going I give it till Wednesday, 12-19-18, for this whole thing to go tits up.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 15, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> At the rate it's going I give it till Wednesday, 12-19-18, for this whole thing to go tits up.



Carl the Cuck had great timing to lead all those people right into a burning building.

It doesn't help that the corporate announcement sounds like Boris Badenov.


----------



## ddlloo (Dec 15, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> But relax y'all!  They got the biggunest brain on da case!  Veemon himself!
> 
> View attachment 615327



OH NO NO NO!


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 16, 2018)

Wouldn't surprise me if it was a scam. The current mood with conservatives and especially Sargonist 'skeptic' types makes them look pretty ripe for the picking to me. They're lining up to jump on any alternative to Patreon, (and alts to other mainstream, platforms- Youtube, Reddit, Google etc) and they don't really seem to care what they jump on. They'll still see it as 'owning the libtards' when they get fleeced by some 10minute old, Lithuania-based scam site, as long as they're not on Patreon.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 16, 2018)

"The first casualty of war is the big tiddi QT3.14"
-Abraham Lincoln






I really feel for Naomi.  She got stabbed in the back by Sarah Jeong, got her Patreon account shut down because of  Vice, got shat on by NYT, whom Jeong works for now (weird right?) and now is loosing the rest of her income because Sargon is the greatest calamity of our time.  What started as an attack on a pretty girl with a nice body who seems to have a decent enough head on her shoulders has ended with Carl dealing the killing blow, most likely because she doesn't actually have a dick.

I found this particularly funny.



So the thot question has been brought up before it seems.

Lastly, she may be able to design and program a dozen CNC machines before I can load up my latest creation in scratch but at least I know how to pin a comment.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 16, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> That dude literally walked out of a Chad cartoon.


----------



## Sbralph (Dec 18, 2018)

Snuckening said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if it was a scam. The current mood with conservatives and especially Sargonist 'skeptic' types makes them look pretty ripe for the picking to me.


Mikhail and Sergei have spent the year courting whoever they can to join the site. Basically anyone banned from Patreon or fearing they'll be banned. Not sure if it's a scam, or if the site will suddenly get "hacked" and sargon's welfare goes up in smoke, but stuff like this doesn't inspire me:  

 





Ralph Barnhardt said:


> "The first casualty of war is the big tiddi QT3.14"
> -Abraham Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...



She's going apteshit on twitter. She's going to build a strangler-bot soon.


----------



## Kobobzane (Dec 18, 2018)

And now Milo (or someone pretending to be Milo) has joined SubscribeStar:


----------



## byuu (Dec 18, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> What started as an attack on a pretty girl with a nice body


She's a clueless chink thot with a botched boob job.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Dec 19, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> I guess on a serious note, should we be concerned with the quick turn around that these sites get shut down? I suppose that it's just going to be par for the course from here on out...


The minute the site had Stripe and Paypal on the bottom I knew the site was fucked. It seems like every other week some less mainstream site has issues with those two companies. 

The only real alternative is crypto and the problem with that besides the fact it's less normie friendly than banks is the fact that the price of bitcoin and whatnot is a true rollercoaster.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 19, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> She's a clueless chink thot with a botched boob job.



*cocks old timey shot gun all old timey like*
That sounds like some flat chested Korean talk there...


----------



## byuu (Dec 20, 2018)

Ralph Barnhardt said:


> That sounds like some flat chested Korean talk there...


All the cheap silicone in China went into her breasts.


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Dec 22, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> All the cheap silicone in China went into her breasts.
> View attachment 618970



Yeah she should've invested in a nice set of hips first.  Now she's just top heavy.


----------



## Ms. Cegination (Jan 14, 2019)

They're back.


> Dear Friends,
> We are at the point when we start getting back to our normal operations. Starting this Monday, we will begin charging live accounts of the existing subscribers in order to restore money flow to our content creators. Simultaneously, we will enable a few selected profiles to accept new subscribers.
> Started with smaller size accounts, we will progress towards the bigger ones, just to keep the load under control while testing everything along the way.
> After we done with the processing of all existing billings, we will get back to the long list of applications that are waiting in line for the review and approval. And right after that, we will enable all profiles to accept new subscribers and receive donations. At the same time subscribers, who joined the “free tier” with $0 subscription price may change the subscription tier to ones with real USD values.
> ...



https://www.subscribestar.com/posts/7863
https://archive.fo/Tf3Ce


----------



## TheRedChair (Feb 12, 2019)

First of all it was this posting that I goggled that I found this site.  I was concerned about Subscribestar  and my concerns have been validated.   I won't be dealing with Subscribestar because on who is running the organization. 

But it is this type of information that has made me to decide to stay.   This site has shown me information that you can't under normal means.

Truth-but-Verify.  
This is how you get ahead in life.  
This is how you stay alive.  
Truth-but-Verify.

Stay Smart.  Stay Alive. 
_-The Red Chair-_


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Feb 14, 2019)

@TheRedChair truth be told part of this was fact finding but part of the driving force behind this thread was once I started digging, it was SHOCKINGLY easy to find details behind the company and the owner.  It was so much so that for the first time it really, really hit me how screwed we are in the digital age by our connectivity.  I didn't even do anything underhanded like some kind of social engineering, just a simple google search.  So watch yourselves out there fellow farmers, you dirty dahxxerz, because I feel like the last grains of sand are about to fall.


----------



## Ultra-Violence (Sep 23, 2019)

I got some sad bump for y'allses who thought this was a legit Patreon alternative. Not sure if you already knew, but they banned me off Subscribestar for a pic of me holding an *airsoft* AR-15 and for "antisemitic videos".




As a follow up, here's the original email they sent me to confirm I was suspended:




And this is the pic I got banned for along the antisemitism bullshit.




All it took for me is to have a bunch of failtroll bugmen autists to contact SubscribeStar support in mass.


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 23, 2019)

Ultra-Violence said:


> I got some sad bump for y'allses who thought this was a legit Patreon alternative. Not sure if you already knew, but they banned me off Subscribestar for a pic of me holding an *airsoft* AR-15 and for "antisemitic videos".
> View attachment 945626
> 
> As a follow up, here's the original email they sent me to confirm I was suspended:
> ...



Is that your real hair?


----------



## Ultra-Violence (Sep 23, 2019)

User name: Required said:


> Is that your real hair?


Nah don't worry, I just shaved it off to a regular undercut. I know it was the cringiest leftist haircut tho.


----------

